# Leaping Lepracutta'



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2011)

Here one of the lepracutta's , dine in fine fashion....
These lil' ones are growing soooo fast!











HappyTort~N 
JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 26, 2011)

So adorable  
Have they ever tried to eat the substrate? My insane Russian would have a field day


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> So adorable
> Have they ever tried to eat the substrate? My insane Russian would have a field day



Well Chi' ... actually its served on a plastic lid , but these two silly torts tend to drag it off...." exspecially during picture time " ..

JD~


----------



## jackrat (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting. My first time seeing one.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2011)

Cuties


----------



## coreyc (Jun 27, 2011)

looking good and getting big


----------



## Missy (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone else raised Lepracutta's before? I am amazed at how beautiful they are.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cool they look great..


----------



## Neal (Jun 27, 2011)

OK JD good pictures. But make sure they don't leap out of your house and spread their hybrid disease to other tortoises. 

With the big ole' personality debate we just had, I'm curious as to what the personalities of these two are like?


----------



## Baoh (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome. I hope to someday find a pair of my own.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 27, 2011)

How big do these sulcata x leopard tortoise hybrids get? Do they have size and patterning that is intermediate between the two parent species?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to see an adult version. Is there even any available to see right now? Or is this somewhat new?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2011)

Neal said:


> OK JD good pictures. But make sure they don't leap out of your house and spread their hybrid disease to other tortoises.
> 
> With the big ole' personality debate we just had, I'm curious as to what the personalities of these two are like?



Well Neal... great question and Iam happy to share MY insight. This also maybe can answer some other folks too~ 
"These two are simply full of energy , plus very personable, even as much to come up to and " wanting attention" when approaching the table. Always on the spot when feeding , and they chow just about everything. They are misted at least 3 times a day , if not more ....average humidity in their enclosure is around 50-60%. They do spend their days outside , and brought in everynight. With that in mind ... I would say they remind me of the larger sullies' (90lbs) I use to own .. when it comes to their " out going" personalties.
I will keep ya posted and it is a joy to upbring these guys from just about day 1 ... ( well they were 3 weeks when I got them ) ...
I have kept very accurate growth records on them and maybe soon will share if any one is interested. This response also may pertain to some others and maybe answer their questions.... I myself did not breed these , a friend did . It was his first clutch from a large 
120lb Sullie and about a 40lb leo. Only 5 hatched .....
For myself this is only the second time in 10 years I have seen them . At the San Diego show about 5 years ago ... there was a line a block long of peeps wanting to view the ones on display. 
Why would any one want to do this ....? well... cross breeding , happens in the wild ( just not noted as much) ...and we do it to just about any animal species around ...ex. Look at most dog breeds!
Why was I interested.....a few reasons ... there isnt much known about them , I love the personalites of sullies , yet find the markings of a leo just awesome. So ... these lil guys have ( so far) ...both chararistics are just amazing to see in person . With the love of torts , and experience I have , maybe one day I can share some insights, and opinions ..... backed with *REAL ... upbringing and well documented notes. Plus "I like
different" ......rather these guys or the new RF Hypos I'am producing I find them AWESOME . I dont mind the bashing ...I find it funny , just knowing myself, rather it be what I own now .. or at least within the last 30 years have owned just about every tortoise out there. These guys are somthing different~
HAPPY TORT~N 
JD~


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 28, 2011)

JD, I hope you will keep posting pics as they grow. 
I'm so interested in seeing how they'll develop (plus, I love any kinds of tort pics )

Mina


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any new info or pic's on these cute tort's? Thanks a lot!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Do you have any new info or pic's on these cute tort's? Thanks a lot!



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Leaping-Lepracuttas-progress-pt-3#axzz1UPKVng1u


JD~


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 18, 2011)

very nice :]


----------

